# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Cili nxënës është më i mirë dhe cili ka rezultate më stabile?

## Davius



----------


## pseudo

> 


Beni eshte nxenesi me i miri sepse ka mesataren me te larte dhe nje nga notat me te larta , ndersa Xeni eshte me stabil.
 :Lulja3:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Erlebnisse

Bravo pseudo :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Davius

Sipas mundësive, *Pseudo*, shpjego metodën si erdhe deri te ky rezultat - qoftë i gabuar apo qoftë i saktë.

----------


## pseudo

[QUOTE=Davius;2016469]Sipas mundësive, *Pseudo*, shpjego metodën si erdhe deri te ky rezultat - qoftë i gabuar apo qoftë i saktë.[/QUOTE

metoda si nxirret nje mesatare , se per keto gjera mesataresh notash me ka interesuar qe ne femijeri jo per gje :buzeqeshje: 

bera shumen e te  gjitha notave te Benit dhe dhe e pjestova me 10 dhe  doli *50,5* dhe duke pare se nota me e larte e tija 85  ndersa  e Xenit nota me e larte 70, pupu sa qesharake
ndersa mesatarja e Xenit doli *46, 5* 
Si rrjedhim Benit eshte me i mire si nxenes ndersa  XEni me stabel sepse ekstremet e notave jane me afer mesater.

----------

